# PCI Input Device Driver?



## kirayuki14 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello!

I'm new here and I joined because I have a HUGE problem. And I'm DYING.

My computer won't regonize any usb device I plug up. My printer, my external hardrive, my psp, nothing. And I went to device manager, to see if the usb drive were updated. And they were. I browsed around the other catagories and the "PCI Input Device" had a exclamation mark by it. And it doesn't have any drivers installed... And another one by my "Creative SB Live! Series". (sound card?) And I was wondering if that's the problem? Or what?

I REALLY need a driver for the PCI, if any. PLEASE!!

I have Windows XP. I don't really now much about computers, so, that's all I can give you, sorry ^_^;;;

*Kirayuki


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

In the device manager, delete the pci input device. Now reboot and let Windows find new hardware. Chances are if has been working before, it twill load the drivers and work. 
Is your sound working on the computer?


----------



## kirayuki14 (Sep 7, 2006)

Terrister said:


> In the device manager, delete the pci input device. Now reboot and let Windows find new hardware. Chances are if has been working before, it twill load the drivers and work.
> Is your sound working on the computer?


I just did and it can't find the hardware it needs to install.. ;___;
What now?
And my sound workes fine.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Did it find new hardware but could not find a driver or not find new hardware?


----------

